# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Slicer Discussion >  STL to 1 bit monochrome BMP image series

## mullman1

Hello everybody,  i am looking for a slicer with which i can convert/slice an STL file into a series of 1 bit monochrome BMP images. I have been looking desperately for it but i cant really find any helpful software. Do you guys know anything about such a thing or maybe how i could get the result?  Thanks a lot in advance.  BR Daniel

----------


## fred_dot_u

00029.jpg

Download and install Prusa Slicer (free) and select either MSLA printer from the list.

Load your STL and perform the slice. It may be necessary to scale the STL to fit the small bed of the Prusa device. I was able to change the configuration to convince the slicer that it is larger than it is. My test was 500 mm cube. The test image above was on the stock SL1 printer.

Save the sliced file and rename it to .ZIP and extract the files within. You'll get a ton of .PNG images similar to the one above (which is the support structure). If you require specifically the .BMP format, there are many ways to convert, some of which are batch and CLI. That portion is left as an exercise to the reader.

The test I just performed on the larger bed size failed and I'm not sure why. It might be easier to use the standard bed size, scale the model and re-size the PNG/BMP files after the slicing and exporting.

----------


## mullman1

Thanks for your answer.I will try that out. I actually found another software to get the bmp files but they are 8 bit so i only need a converter into 1 bit.Have a nice weekend.

----------


## fred_dot_u

I think the PNG files will be more than 8 bit as well, but any conversion to single bit format means you won't lose data, starting with black and white images as they are.

----------


## curious aardvark

basically any slicer for monochrome resin printers does this. 
So check out chitubox as well, it's the free go to slicer for most budget resin printers.

----------


## fred_dot_u

I recently attempted the rename-to-zip process with the output file from Lychee (paid version) and the results were null.

----------

